# Captions!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

Playing God mentioned a contest thing with funny pics and captions, I wasn't able to make it a POTM but I thought it would be fun.

Post a fun pic and share your caption ideas!

Here is mine. XD


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

They look like they just got spooked

"Please calm down"


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jackson said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> "Trust me I'm a doctor"
> 
> Do I post a pic for someone else to caption?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

MDR said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > They look like they just got spooked
> ...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You can post a new pic, or add to anyone pic


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

MDR said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


"C'mon just one kiss"


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

...........


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> ...........


Constipation mixed with old cheese... Not a good mix.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Constipation mixed with old cheese... Not a good mix.


Where's your pic?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

My pic is.... MIA :\ your caption was non existent lol so I added one


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

................


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

lol. I forgot... I wont caption this one, my creative juices are all back with with money woes.


----------

